# Penguin Darts



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

If you're bored at work:

http://mirrored.flabber.nl/hit.the.pinguin.2/


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Brilliant.

Got a bulls eye the first time I managed to hit a penguin - down hill after that ;D

Moley


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

best score i got was 443


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

683 - 3rd try ;D
368 - 4th try 
298 - 5th try :-[

Think the first one might have been a fluke ???


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Got 518.5

Love the sound effects.


----------

